# Moving to Tokyo for 3 years.



## cory001

Hey guys!

I have what I would expect to be a common question on this website, where to live in Tokyo??

I recieved an Engineering job working at the Narita Airport and I have a monthly allowance of 200,000 yen a month for an apartment. I am much more of a city guy and would love to live in Minato-ku. But I hear the commute would be terrible.

I'm 25 years old and love to socialize with new people. I will be provided with a car and will be expected to drive to work. 

Do you think I should bite the bullet and move to Azabu-Juban and deal with a long traffic oriented commute. Or should I move more out of the city such as Funabashi?

I'm very open to suggestions! I'm currently in Tokyo doing some work at the Haneda Airport till the 28th of this month. So I have some time to take a look at any suggested areas.

Thanks for the help!! 

Cory


----------



## Rube

You're probably also expected to show up on work on time which means living close if you want to drive. On a good day I can drive to Narita in 40 minutes, on a bad day 3 hours.


----------



## cory001

Yes i was consider that. My plan at the moment is to arrive in the office as opposed to 8:30 in order to avoid some of the heavier traffic. The drive back might be a pain though.


----------



## Rube

The thing is that the highways can be completely shutdown when there is an accident and it's not that unusually. Like most countries the truck drivers have crazy schedules and it seems almost weekly that another one is tipped over across all lanes.


----------



## cory001

hmmm, so maybe minato-ku is a bad idea. I could skip some of the traffic around rainbow bridge if I went to Toyosu in Koto-ku.... Or out to Funabashi. What do you think of the koto-ku area?


----------



## larabell

I'd forget about Tokyo. Maybe try Chiba (the city) -- it's not as big as Tokyo but may have enough to keep you going during the week and you can take the train to Tokyo on weekends. Narita Airport is over an hour away from Tokyo on a good day and you're going to be driving during rush hour. One time when I was waiting for my boss to arrive in Shinjuku from Narita (by bus) it took him a total of four hours one-way. That's probably not so common but I'll bet two hours one-way isn't all that rare and the highway traffic can be very unpredictable.


----------



## Rube

Not to mention the cost. The highways here are a little more expensive than you'd think, around 4,000 yen one way.


----------



## issen

in Chiba, you can rent a better apartment than in central Tokyo for the same money.
and + 1 point: here in Tokyo is more convenient to travel by train than by car.


----------



## Spinsane in the Membrane

I am very excited for you! I have been looking also and would have to agree with most of the above posts. I have been looking in Chiba, it's seems like the best bet.


----------

